# Please help ID this Plant



## AquaFanatics (Jan 19, 2005)

I plugged it from a creek somewhere at southern part of Oklahoma on a fishing trip.   It was growing fully submerged when I pick it up from the freezing water. Any suggestions are much appreciated


----------



## AquaFanatics (Jan 19, 2005)

Another stem.


----------



## AquaFanatics (Jan 19, 2005)

Up close view.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

some kind of rotala? im probably waaay off.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like rotala indica. Pearling too but doesn't look healthy. Is it new to your aquariium?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I highly doubt that any plant which thrives in very cold water will do well or even survive over time in a tropical tank.


----------



## AquaFanatics (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't think it's a rotala cause the leaves are much narrower and longer than rotala indica. The in the background of pic 2 is rotala indica. It looks more like stargrass to me but then it kind of growing upward while stargrass will grow sideway.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe stargrass, maybe egeria najas. More likely Mayca.


----------

